# Fenómenos extremos de precipitação em Portugal Continental



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2007 às 15:11)

http://snirh.inag.pt/snirh/download/relatorios/relatorio_prec_intensa.pdf

Um estudo elaborado pelo INAG muito interessante, não sei se já conhecem por ser um estudo realizado em 2001


----------



## Fil (14 Out 2007 às 20:23)

Não conhecia, obrigado por nos informares! Quando puder irei ler.


----------

